# HDS-5 $50 Rebate



## grego (Oct 22, 2009)

FYI - If you are ready to buy a HDS-5 or if you have bought one in the past week, Lowrance is offering a $50 rebate on HDS-5 models with Lake Insight mapping. There are also a few other options for savings. More info here - Lowrance HDS-5 Rebate

With rebates and coupon codes you can save over $100 dollars on the HDS-5 and another $60 on StructureScan. That's a pretty good deal if you are looking at the HDS-5. I wish they had this for the HDS-8.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep I used mine a couple months back when i bought it....definitley helps out a little if you are planning on buying one anyway.


----------

